# Furtwangler's La Scala Ring



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Famous it is. Legendary it is. I didn't hear it is. Just a little fragments it is. 

What do you think about it is? 

The recording very old and quality bad it is, do you think there are some aspects which make worthy of listening despite bad sound quality it is? 

Or am I missing some great remastered issue which eliminates this problem it is? Even if so, still interesting to hear your thoughts about this cycle it is.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Your movie has won a prize.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Aramis said:


> Your movie has won a prize.


Talking to yourself, Aramis? Have you forgotten to take your medication again?:lol:

Just kidding... I can't say anything, unfortunately I don't know this one.


----------



## Rangstrom (Sep 24, 2010)

Mixed feelings. The Archipel release has cleaned up the sound quite a bit which helps with the orchestral color and heft, but also exposes some less than stellar singing. Lorenz, for example, is a disappointment. Still it is worth having for Furtwängler's way with the score, especially if you can find it at a good price. 

I lean to the '55 Keilberth and the '56 Knappertsbusch for golden age rings, but '53 Krauss and both the '50 and '53 Furtwänglers have a lot to offer. (I haven't heard the '57 Kempe yet).


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I've listened to fragments of Die Walkure's first act. I think I understand what someone ment when he said that this recording has chamber qualities. Certainly worth of diggind deeper.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

I recently mentioned this in CD thread.......to see what Furtwangler was capable of in Wagner Ring there exists the first installment of a planned studio Ring that ended with death of Furtwangler. This Die Walkurie was done in 1954 for EMI, this has much better mono sound and superior WP orchestra, features Martha Modl as Brunhilde, also on Naxos label


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Ah, memories. This was my very first "listen" to The _Ring_, back in the age-of-vinyl. Now I enjoy Furtwängler in a lot of things (e.g.: the Bayreuth Beethoven 9, the Philharmonia _Tristan und Isolde_, and a [relatively] rare Bruckner 8 with the Vienna Phil. in his final year)- but for some reason, this version never really "took" with me.

I don't want to scare anyone off of it (as Furtwängler is pretty much incapable of an uninteresting interpretation)- but believe it's only to be considered in the event of a deep discount.


Rangstrom said:


> I lean to the '55 Keilberth and the '56 Knappertsbusch for golden age rings...


I lean *very heavily* to the '55 Keilberth as a golden age _Ring_. For instance, it has my top-choice _Siegfried_, which also happened to be the top-choice of the latest intallment of BBC 3's 'Building a Library' review of _Siegfried_. 
But I came to that conclusion independently, I promise.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Chi_townPhilly said:


> Ah, memories. This was my very first "listen" to The _Ring_, back in the age-of-vinyl. Now I enjoy Furtwängler in a lot of things (e.g.: the Bayreuth Beethoven 9, the Philharmonia _Tristan und Isolde_, and a [relatively] rare Bruckner 8 with the Vienna Phil. in his final year)- but for some reason, this version never really "took" with me.
> 
> I don't want to scare anyone off of it (as Furtwängler is pretty much incapable of an uninteresting interpretation)- but believe it's only to be considered in the event of a deep discount.I lean *very heavily* to the *'55 Keilberth as a golden age Ring*. For instance, it has my top-choice _Siegfried_, which also happened to be the top-choice of the latest intallment of BBC 3's 'Building a Library' review of _Siegfried_.
> But I came to that conclusion independently, I promise.


Also besides the great performances some people don't know about the very good sound quality of the 1955 Keilberth Ring currently on Testament label.

It was recorded live in stereo with Decca's very best recording team and equipment, it was allowed to fade into obscurity because a few years later Decca and Culshaw put all efforts into the Solti studio Ring project, still some of the same younger singers appear here in better voice for Keilberth than for Solti........


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

The La Scala Ring has a lot going for it,despite the less than great sound.
And ounfortunately,the Siegfried is marred by a large cut in the 3rd act ,specifically the confrontation between Wotan and Siegfried. There is also at least one cut in the Walkure.
The EMI Furtwangler Ring,from Rome with the RAI orchestra,has no cuts.
That version also has its virtues,although the Rome radio orchestra is not as good as La Scala's.


----------

